
Performing IMAP queries via curl - edward
http://debian-administration.org/article/726/Performing_IMAP_queries_via_curl
======
abricot
Since reading about this gist:
[https://gist.github.com/cfenollosa/79c22e2ecbb2bdfee15b](https://gist.github.com/cfenollosa/79c22e2ecbb2bdfee15b)
yesterday, i've gotten interrested in scripting for imap. Great writeup on
getting even more information.

"Bobby Tables" got a little laugh from me.

